# Cascade 29



## micetic (Apr 19, 2006)

Hello,

Once again I am back for more advice, I have read everything that was posted in my last thread and have done a lot of online research since. One boat that was not recommended to me was a Cascade 29’, can anyone tell me more about this boat, there is not a lot of material available online. Would this be comparable to a Pearson Triton 28’? Could anyone tell me if this is a fairly simple or overly complicated sailboat?

The fact that they were and are still built in my hometown appeals to me as I like to support the local economy, but I don’t want to get a lemon. Any advice is appreciated. 
Thanks,

Matthew


----------



## Jim H (Feb 18, 2006)

*Cascade 29s*

I love the idea of Cascade 29s, but the reality might be a let down.

They are capable of doing remarkable voyages. My favorite Cascade 29 circumnavigation site is Ed Hart's:

http://solantamity.com/Extraneous/MuggingsPlus.htm

I like the ones with the solid aluminum toe rail that extends right off the bow. It's so strongly integrated with the hull/deck joint that they simply attach the shrouds to it.

The reality, though, is that these are typically owner-finished boats, and so far the three I've seen were pretty disastrous. There's nothing like popping open a lazarette and finding acres of rotting plywood. Better still is the "creative interiors" with the cracking yellow linoleum and the head in the middle of the parlor.

Sometimes these are being sold with the idea that "the hull alone is worth $5,000," but really, who really wants to gut and entirely rebuild the interior and decking hardware of a 29 footer... The cost of the parts and wood alone would be significant, not to mention the hours and months involved.

I've seen 27, 36 and 42 foot Cascades with pretty nice interiors, so I imagine that good 29s also exist, but don't get your hopes up. I like the hull design in general, but it is narrow by modern standards.

For a little more in the same size range, I'm curious about Bayfield 29s:

http://sailquest.com/market/models/bayf29.htm

http://www.48north.com/classads/boats2.htm


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

*Bayfield Boats*

These boats have always appealed to the traditionalists with their "salty" lines, clipper bow and pinrail teak trim.

The 29 is a decent 2 person cruiser, as long as you're not in a hurry. Performance to weather is not going to be great with that underbody, but you have the advantage of shallow draft at other times.

Rating level with older, moderate performance 25 footers gives you an idea of their speed (did anyone really pay for a PHRF rating for one of these??) The rating is likely irrelevant otherwise, not many are raced.

The lack of a permanent double berth could be an issue for couples as well (who likes to put up and take down the berth every day?)

Designed by Ted Gozzard, who continues to produce boats of that "look" in a more high end market nowadays.


----------



## RichardElliott (Sep 24, 2001)

Well built fiberglass, but only 8ft. beam since they were designed to be trailerable. This, coupled with an overly large transom makes a rather ungainly looking boat. The 27 is a much more recent design with pleasing hull lines.


----------



## jaclak (Dec 30, 2012)

I believe Cascade has moved over to Warenton. Also, I think a 29 just went under in Winchester Bay. Too Bad.


----------



## rmvalentine (Oct 20, 2016)

micetic said:


> Hello,
> 
> Once again I am back for more advice, I have read everything that was posted in my last thread and have done a lot of online research since. One boat that was not recommended to me was a Cascade 29', can anyone tell me more about this boat, there is not a lot of material available online. Would this be comparable to a Pearson Triton 28'? Could anyone tell me if this is a fairly simple or overly complicated sailboat?
> 
> ...


I loved my Cascade 29. I was very fortunate to have one built by an obsessive compulsive neurosurgeon. I, 20 got a PHRF rating of 223 but kick butt with boats rated at 189. She pointed well, balanced perfectly. She was very narrow (8' beam). She handled everything Lake Michigan threw at her (8' seas 20 knot winds) single reef in main and jib cross the lake doing 6.5 - 7 knots on a close reach.


----------

